# So tell me Aquaman...



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do my dolphins dance for you  !!!!! I think Dawn thought you were crazy when you told her I had taught my fish to dance on command. How are they doing this morning? It made my heart VERY happy to see all my loaches and botias playing in their new home. It was most awesome to be able to see that. Thanks for taking them, Bill. Forgot my coat at your place - will have to drop by sometime this weekend.
Shell


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

.LOL I just sent you a pm ....They are doing great,overnight they did move a few things around and are not paying to much attention to me ,as they are zipping around enjoying the tank. I did get a couple of the clown loaches to dance though......I will be shacking my finger at them later though .
Thank YOU Shelley they are a wonderfull addition to my 180 pretty much fills my tank now. Was real cool to see 60 odd fish going back and forth the length of the tank last night.Going to be awesome if they all join in. 

LOL maybe I will hold off feeding them for a few days.......LOL I jest...like I could NOT feed my fish for that long .

Thanks again Shelley
bum rubs for Ember 
bill


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom; Thanks for taking them said:


> better check the pockets for money real quick like then Bill.....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> better check the pockets for money real quick like then Bill.....


lmao....probably just find fsh food and dog treats ....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> better check the pockets for money real quick like then Bill.....


Yeah, I forgot to mention I had left $20,000 in the pockets, Bill


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I can tell ya - moving 20 odd loaches/botias yesterday was a LOT easier than moving 6 domestic discus today!!!! They're BIG HEAVY fish that DON'T like being moved  And unlike the loaches they don't cram themselves into little pleco caves!!! They seem pretty confused right now, but I'm happy to have them in the bedroom tank and the wilds now finally have the 90 gallon to themselves. I refused to tell my fish about your tanks in fear that they'll grow legs and head over to your place  You have some pretty awesome tanks, my friend. I slept very soundly last night knowing my beasties had gone to a much better place.


----------

